

Quadrigram: a Visual Programming Environment to Share Living Data - ekonlab
http://www.quadrigram.com
To companies or individuals who want more hand-holding with data visualization, Quadrigram offers a unique training service and the opportunity to pair users up with a specialist who will teach them and their team the basics or more advanced techniques within the platform.  Training is a great investment, as customers can go in, get the knowledge that they need to get things going, and are then empowered to do work on their own with the support the documentation.  Specific solutions range from executive dashboards to robust data war rooms.
Finally for companies who prefer not to work directly within the visual programming language, Quadrigram offers the opportunity to leverage consulting services, in which staff data analyst, designers, and developers use the tool to ensure clients get customized solutions out the door, far quicker than coding from scratch.  Plus, with ‘big data’ extending in all directions, the use-cases for such a service are vast.  Quadrigram’s clients encompass a variety of data visualization scenarios, ranging from those in finance, consumer products, retail, services, healthcare, transportation, energy and more.  
The buzz is out.  Quadrigram was recently chosen to be among five finalists of the IBM Smart Camp ( http://ibmsmartcamp.com/2012/10/22/5-finalists-announced-for-smartcamp-barcelona-kickstart/ ) and will be presenting in the upcoming Smart City Expo World Congress ( http://www.smartcityexpo.com/ ).
Additional Information:
Website: http://www.quadrigram.com/
Examples: http://www.quadrigram.com/action
Services: http://www.quadrigram.com/services
The Video: http://vimeo.com/41136214
======
dataglam
Wow, it's a visual programming language for data visualization. Looks like
they offer consulting too. Could be faster, more customizable that other
tools, etc.?

